# My new small business



## dixie_boysles (Mar 14, 2011)

So i decided to try to make a an extra buck or two today (on top of the two jobs that I already have lol). As most know I took on the task of cleaning my rods and reels the other day. i loved it! SOOOO i decided to start a very small business up by offering cleaning and oiling services of rods and reels.

So i created a CL ad to get me started. I dont care if it goes any further than CL really, If i could get a few rods and reels every so often, it will please me!

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/mas/2259444443.html

Im hoping I can do something with this!


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck bud! I hope it takes off. :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you do windows too? :LOL2: 

Good luck!


----------



## perchin (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck man... Craigslist is a powerful way to advertise for free!!!

Here is one that me and the wife advertise on the CL in the summer.

... I build them, and she decorates them :mrgreen: of course she built this ad, as she's a graphic's designer by trade.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Mar 14, 2011)

I do not mean to be a ballon breaker but seeins how this and craiglist are public websites be carefull come April 15th..... Happend to a friend of mine...

nuff said...

Just sayin....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## perchin (Mar 14, 2011)

Outdoorsman said:


> I do not mean to be a ballon breaker but seeins how this and craiglist are public websites be carefull come April 15th..... Happend to a friend of mine...
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> ...



My wife claimed all of it anyways... we needed all the write-offs we could get :LOL2:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Mar 14, 2011)

Good for your wife... It pays to be SMART....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool!!! Hope you do well with it.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 14, 2011)

well i havn't made anything yet so im good lol. but i will see what I need to do about that!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2011)

It's about the time of year I put an add on CL To deliver mulch.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 14, 2011)

Your nuts for offering spinning reels cheaper than baitcasting reels. :shock: 

I don't care to do them, but will.

I service reels on the side too. In fact I should be getting a few from a Guide that works in IN/MN here shortly.
I'm working out a deal with him, to spread the word, and maybe some tackle (has baits/rods that are "his")

I'll supertune, and offer upgrades too. Carbon handles, super tuning, smooth drags, gear swaps, custom paint, full custom reels, you name it. The bass guys seem to be into it more than the Musky guys though.

Might be worth it to look into doing some other stuff with reels also. Supertuning doesn't cost YOU much, but is time consuming.

Actually servicing reels is time consuming overall, so as you do it more, constantly tweak how you do things to speed up the process.

Also, if you do get business from someone who will need regular work, or a group that uses a specific reel, it's a good idea to stock the things you need. Just in case you get an emergency repair type thing.
Drag washers, anti reverse pawls, IAR bearings, spool bearings, and levelwind pawls are all pretty cheap.
I'm going to have to stock up on Calcutta TE parts here pretty soon.


You won't get rich doing it, but heck, if you can make some money on the side doing something you like why not do it?


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks LonB!! Ill consider all that! Let me get a little better and some business in before I get in too deep. I already have a guy wanting me to do 9 reels on one of my truck forums!

Perchin what are the chances that I can get her to make me a pretty ad like that?

I ordered some business cards and made some flyers today. I'm really hoping this works!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pile of Penn Int. 30's and 50s as well as 6 TLD 30s that need service 


Can you do those?


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure, if you want me too! just take care of shipping and I'll have em cleaned up for ya. 

Wow those are some pricey reels...lol. for saltwater reels, i have to charge a little bit extra as they take one more product to help prevent corrosion.

so it will be $15 per reel plus $3 extra plus shipping both ways. If you are interested, let me know and ill get em ready for ya!


----------



## perchin (Mar 15, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> Perchin what are the chances that I can get her to make me a pretty ad like that?



If ya PM me some requirments for your ad, I'll have her send you some examples. Also if you have some nice photos of some high end reels that you can send us... she said payment would be word of mouth.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 15, 2011)

perchin said:


> dixie_boysles said:
> 
> 
> > Perchin what are the chances that I can get her to make me a pretty ad like that?
> ...



I really dont have any pics of that just starting out and all. I use entry-level to mid-level baitcasters myself for bass fishing. Im just looking for generic pics of reels and stuff. like one baitcaster, one open face, etc...

here is the flyer I made, just a generic flyer:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14942986/S-Les.pdf

and here are the business cards I got!


----------



## perchin (Mar 15, 2011)

she'll make you up some example's, and I'll PM them to you


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 15, 2011)

tell her thanks, and ill definitely let people know about her!


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2011)

You need to be careful here. Operating a business without protection is a lawsuit waiting to happen. With your current business structure your entire family income is at stake. Your wages could be garnished for the rest of your life. I HIGHLY recommend you look into some protection. I too started a small business, mine is a Corporation, Sub-Chapter S, or commonly referred to as a S-Corp. All liability is retained by the business. If for some reason the business gets sued, my personal assets are not in jepordy.
I am registered with the feds and state.

Government ahs a great website- yes a contradiction of terms (government/great) for the small business man.
https://www.sba.gov/

This organization will get you going in the right direction, and there is no charge 99% of the time.
https://www.score.org/index.html

Link to my web-site. I'm about to make some changes to the pics/text. What can I say, it was my first attempt at a website.
https://myisoexpert.com/

Im growing my business really slow on purpose. I realize there will be a huge learning curve, and want to work out a good business model before I try to maimize the business.

I wish you good luck in your indevors. IF you ahve questions. Post up or pm me.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 17, 2011)

dang, i didnt know it would be this much trouble lol. I may need to rethink things first and get some bearings


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> dang, i didnt know it would be this much trouble lol. I may need to rethink things first and get some bearings



I think your ok if you make less than $600 the first year. Don't quote me on it.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 17, 2011)

well i havnt made anything yet, so Im good lol.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> well i havnt made anything yet, so Im good lol.



LOL Got to start somewhere, My accountant(guy who does my taxes) Told me to keep all receipts to cover myself that first year.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 17, 2011)

What could he possibly be sued for?

He is fixing fishing reels. Worse case he screws something up. Fix it on his dime and your done. Or, ruin a reel, and buy them a new one.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2011)

LonLB said:


> What could he possibly be sued for?
> 
> He is fixing fishing reels. Worse case he screws something up. Fix it on his dime and your done. Or, ruin a reel, and buy them a new one.



Could be sued for neglect that cuased a personal injury or some other crap. Even copy right infringment, or who knows. We live in a litagous society. Some woman won $1,000,000 from McDonalds because she spilled hot coffee on herself. 

Do you have a limited liability warrenty?


It's free to register with the Feds. In Illinois it cost me about $100 to register with the state. Your state may be more or less. Those links will get you going in the right direction. I recommend you find your local SBA, and your local SCORE chapter and go there seminars. Simple phone call will get you signed up for a free consultation, free class registration, etc. My SCORE chapter offers monthly seminars on all sorts of start-up business topics. This month is finances, they did one on business plans, marketing, etc. 

https://www.entrepreneur.com/

Another free site that offers great articles on marketing topics. Recently they have been promoting on-line advertising using Facebook, Twitter, etc. IF you work it right, free promotions.
https://www.entrepreneur.com/ask/answer23468.html


----------



## perchin (Mar 19, 2011)

dixie_boysles... the lady is putting some stuff together today. :wink:


----------



## perchin (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a couple she made... she said show them to ya, and see if ya like any of em  These are starting grounds and can be changed to your taste.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 21, 2011)

Perchin those sweeeettttt! She is super talented. I am definitly digging the second one! Love the "drag" part. That was unique! Man that is awesome. Tell her I said thank you. I see no need to revise.


----------



## perchin (Mar 21, 2011)

PM me your email, and I'll send you the original file in both jpeg, and PDF formats.

Glad to hear you like it man... She said your welcome sir. :beer:


----------



## lbursell (Mar 22, 2011)

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## perchin (Mar 24, 2011)

Email sent...sorry it took so long to get back to ya.


----------

